# Hello



## mikelkhall (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,
I'm Mikel Hall and I'm a police officer from Arkansas.  I was doing a google search on the carotid and in particular the ST9 when I came across your site and saw the video on the pimp and the instructor.
I am 49 years old and have been in martial arts since I was 16.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mikel!


----------



## Paul B (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome,Mikel! :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome Mikel, enjoy your stay, post freely and be sure to utilize the search feature of this fine site!

By the way what arts are you in? You've had quite a bit of study it would seem. Tell us a bit more about you.


----------



## Jimi (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome man, there are a lot of good people here to answer questions, debate with you or just share a laugh. Enjoy. PEACE


----------



## stickarts (Jul 10, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I love said video of Pimp and 4th Dan


----------



## Lisa (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Kreth (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mikel.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT  

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 11, 2006)

mikelkhall said:
			
		

> I am 49 years old and have been in martial arts since I was 16.


 
Then you're in the right place! Hope to see you around.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, thats a cool way to have found us! 

Welcome to MT Mikel, good to have you.

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to our wonderful little site. Happy posting.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Great to have you aboard


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!  Yay! Another TKDer!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome bud


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Mike!


----------

